

Amazon launches virtual currency Coins - trendspotter
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/13/4326206/amazon-launches-virtual-currency-coins-kindle-fire-500-free
"There are several reasons why launching such a new exchange medium may be to Amazon's advantage. At the very least, it poses a new, more centralized challenge to the popular virtual currency du jour, Bitcoin."
======
trendspotter
Sorry, haven't seen this and the older developer announcements.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5698681>

